# my first spawn (maybe log)



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i had conditioned them for 2 weeks. today i was cleaning my room and my pair where spawning :-D. i bred a VT female "strawberry":

















and my older brother's male HM i have no pics of him yet.

soon i will upload the video of them and get a photo of the male but am just soo happy!! i can't believe it. no one had faith in me though so that is a little upsetting but am excited :-D can't wait to see the little ones most will be VT's though. they just finished spawning a little while ago. wish me luck with them. i also plan to sell them but i will do pick up i really don't trust mailing but i will think about it ;-)


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Congrats! Good luck! Strawberry is pretty


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thank you =]] i can't wait for them to hatch =DD. i have some questions if they are right or wrong

right now it looks like he is eating the eggs and i heard he will eat the bad and unfertilized eggs is that right?, and also he isn't adding bubbles to the nest because he is always around it but doesn't add bubbles to it though, what does that mean?

i bought hikari first bites for the fries, is it good??
i also got betta conditioner because on a website it said it has Indian almond leaf extract so it won't have fungus in the eggs is that right??
and my last question is does it take 2-3 days for the fries to hatch??

thanks am going to try to get a photo (he has shredded fins though) and there is a lump of eggs only hasn't really did anything to it though am confused =/?


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

aren't hikari first bites pellets? pardon me if I'm wrong, but i was under the impression that you were supposed to feed them something like baby brine shrimp or microworms... 
btw, strawberry is so cute


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hikari is ok...none of my fry ever eat the stuff though. :/ 
I feed them frozen BBS and have lots of live plants in the tank for infusoria. 

The conditioner you don't really need. The male usually will keep the eggs from getting infected with fungus. 

And it takes roughly 24-72 (1-3 days) hours for eggs to hatch (at a constant temp of 82F).

EDIT:: Micro worms/ walter worms/ and banana worms are great food for fry (but these cultures need to be started at least a week in advance)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

o ok thanks i got a video up to:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGoLJHImivM

i looked at the hikari it is like greenish powder. thanks u helped me a lot.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry we talk alot in this video, and my dog picked the time to start howling (lol).


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

so my other question is my male is around the bubble nest but he pecks at it, and he also doesn't really add bubbles to it there is like bubbles around it but not together, my female is back in her community with other fish right now. the male just looks at it he dosrn't really care for it though can someone tell me why?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

WOAAAHHH What language is that!?  

Are there eggs in the nest? Is he mouthing it or just ignoring it completely?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is putting some into his mouth and moving it am going to record him later, and there is eggs in the nest, it was there first time spawning so it was funny because they where trying to figure it out X]] lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

also i got the parents from pet stores since there is no breeders around my area


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i got another video of the male caring for eggs :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTKVKD2z_9E
sorry it was a bit quick


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

today i just checked on them they have black dots for eyes, and when i look above some try to move, i think there wigglers =D i will record them soon


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

they hatched and now there hanging from the nest:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gr_N0QEuvso
I'll get pics soon.
do i start feeding them? they hatched today


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Give them another day or so, they will live off the eggsack in their tummy at first, once freeswimming feed them. What kinds of foods do you have to start them off with?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

ok thanks. am was going to start them with infusoria, and than maybe egg yolk because i heard it has nutrients for them to develop faster


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

I also did infusoria first and then egg yolked till they were big enough to eat a BBS at a week. Just make sure you dont overfeed the eggyolk, i basically dipped my finger in watery egg yolk then dipped my finger into their tank XD Congrats on wigglers!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

ok thanks =D. there daddy seems to be overwhelmed because they keep on falling and he has to pick them up XP awhile there mother does nothing and eats (she doesn't have a big belly as much no more X]) with my other female.

am thinking about keeping one of the females (from the spawn) with the mother is that ok?


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

She wont recognize it as her offspring and if its too small she will try to eat it, if you wait till its about her size and put them in a good space thats new to both of them they may work out, but i read 2 was a bad number, you need at least 3+ i think? I dont know much about sororities or housing females together. Im thinking of that but if your talking about dividing a tank then it would be fine.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i actually have luna, and my brother female "midnight" with straw berry so there is already 3. it is actually a community tank with 1 platy, i glo fish, i danio, 3 angels, and 1 algae eater. actually strawberry (the mother) is the smallest female betta in the tank XP.

i did had to females together (with no divider) it took them 3 days and they where fine the small one wouldn't flare at the big one no more (the small one was the alpha between the two XP) they look at the gravel for food together, i still miss them ='[... but they where fine until weeks later i added a third one then my small (her name was scarlet even though she was blue XD) one got aggressive to the big one "sapphire" again.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry i haven't been posting i was forced to stay at my grandmothers for 3 days because of an emergency. but the male has no bubble nest and the fries are free swimming i began feeding them. should i take out the male right? i wanted to do this method from bettysplendens.com it said "keeping father with fry method" did any one try that method?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

You can keep the dad in with the fry, but in my experience my male started to eat the fry. o__O; 
IMO, I wouldn't try it unless you are super experienced with breeding.
What are you feeding the fry?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

right now infusoria, then some egg yolk , and soon some hikari.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

If they don't take the Hikari, try feeding BBS (frozen or live). My babies loovvee them!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

o ok ama go to a store today to pick some up


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds awesome! got any photo's of them and your female is adorable


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks i love her soo much, the fries are too small for my camera right now because my camera sucks, i will take pictures of them when they get bigger.

ALSO you guys am going to be gone for 3 days for vacation starting Friday, my parents are going to be feeders today for ALL of our fish. i wish i could stay but my family is not going to be here with me.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

bad news ... most of them died some how ='[[ there is like 3 left don't know if there gonna make it


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well you can take them out and put them in a separate container thats smaller thats still heated and give them special attention if you wish  Did something go wrong with the water? And I'm sorry about loosin them


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no! I'm sorry about your fry.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i'll try to contain them. i doubt the water i think it was the lack of attention when i was in Wisconsin ='[[ i will try again when i can i will try to care for them more.

also i cam back from school i only seen one =[[


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

there is none left ='[[ i will try again soon... i might just end this log now...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no! I'm sorry about your fry! I hope you will try again soon. Just think of it as a learning experience.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yea i know but atleast i know how to make a pair spawn now, wish atleast one lived.


----------

